# Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?



## Crymes (12. April 2011)

*Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Hallo.
Meine Vertex 2 hat in ihrer Leistung stark nachgelassen.
Nun wollte ich mit der OCZ Toolbox einen Secure-Erase durchführen.
Kan mir jemand sagen, was da genau passiert?
Werden da die kompletten Flash-Chips neu beschrieben, oder wird nur ein Register gelöscht?
Sind die SMART-Werte danach noch da?

Kann man sagen, dass es den Sandforce-SSDs mehr schadet, als nutzt, da die Schreibgeschwindigkeit eh wieder in den Keller geht?

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Vaykir (12. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

nein, ganz im gegenteil: secure erase stellt sozusagen den ursprungszustand wieder her (zum mindest für eine kurze zeit, was SF angeht).

ist wie sorgfältiges formatieren 

wie genau das funzt hat roheed in seinem thread beschrieben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Ja aber der Schreibaufwand ist recht groß weswegen es nicht öfter als alle 6 Monate durchgeführt werden sollte. Quelle Corsair.


----------



## Joel-92 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Meine Intel SSD wird auch immer langsamer, keine Ahnung wie ich das weg bekomme.


----------



## Lolm@n (12. April 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber der Schreibaufwand ist recht groß weswegen es nicht öfter als alle 6 Monate durchgeführt werden sollte. Quelle Corsair.



reicht die ssd dann gerade bis die Garentie zu Ende ist


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Das wird sich wohl noch zeigen.


----------



## Crymes (13. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Denkt ihr, dass es der SSD guttut, wenn man nach ein paar Firmware Updates einen Secure-Erase macht?
Sind die SMART-Daten dann auch weg?


----------



## Vaykir (13. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

äh... wieso sollte das schädlich respektive gut sein? denke das wird die ssd gar nicht jucken.
und ob die smart werte weg sind oder net is doch völlig banane.


----------



## Crymes (13. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Schädlich deshalb, da vielleicht (ich weiss es nicht) alle Flashzellen einen Schreibvorgang bekommen.


----------



## roheed (13. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*



> Kann man sagen, dass es den Sandforce-SSDs mehr schadet, als nutzt, da die Schreibgeschwindigkeit eh wieder in den Keller geht?


Kurz und knapp....ja! 
Die werte brechen eh innerhalb 4 wochen wieder ein aber dafür hast einen "schreibzyklus" weggeworfen...und man bedenke man hat nur zwischen 5000 - 10 000 von.
Die SSD wird wohl auch so locker 5 jahre halten, aber um auf deine frage zurückzukehren, ja secure Erease schadet zu einem gewissen teil und sollte man nicht zu oft machen. 
Einmal Secure erasen juckt die SSD dann aber nun auch nicht wirklich.... Alles, bis auf die Smart werte sind danach wech.


----------



## Crymes (16. April 2011)

Danke, dann werde ich meiner SSD bei Windows 8 mal die Ehre erweisen.


----------



## Nyuki (18. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Ich habe meine seit Oktober mehr als 15 mal schon Erased (Ich glaube sogar mehr als 20 mal).Laut Tool noch 100% wie neu.Habe bisher nie Probleme gehabt bis auf das die Schreibwerte ohne Grund in den Keller gehen, bis ich einige Dinge durch langes intesives nachforschen herausgefunden habe.Nun nach 9 Wochen den zweiten Bench, 397 Punkte Werte max.Habe meinen Rekord um einen Punkt geschlagen  Immerhin nach 9 Wochen.Bin mir 100% sicher das meine Schreib-Werte ohne Grund nicht mehr fallen werden.Vorraussetzung dafür ist. Windows komplett umschreiben wegen SF-1200 und bei Vertex 3 SF-1500-2000 wird das gleiche sein  .Ich wusste das seit anfang an schon doch wollte es nicht wahrhaben.Deine Schreib-Werte werden mit Sandforce immer wieder fallen bis jetzt und naher Zukunft.Ein Otto Endverbraucher kann leider dagegen auch nichts machen.Viel spass bei Win 8 
Mein Flieger geht um 7.34h.In Los Angelos wartet hoffentlich schon meine kleine sau billige C400 

Cu


----------



## Vaykir (18. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Wat machst du denn in L.A.?


----------



## Nyuki (20. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> Wat machst du denn in L.A.?


 
Shoppen mit Freundin  Als es anfing mit Hardware und ich mich dort 5 Std. aufhielt wurde sie sauer und müde^^
Gekauft habe ich:
2x 2500k
2x 2600k
Corsair 2000 9-9-9-24 ( 8 x 4 GB ) alle einzeln verpackt.
2x BQT P9 650 Watt das gleiche was ich auch habe
2x 570 GTX Phantom 3 GB
8 x Jeans
4 x Handtaschen
etliche Faltencremen

hat sich gelohnt^^


----------



## Vaykir (20. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

wtf? dein job will ich auch haben!
und das hast alles durchen zoll bekommen?

und gleich 2x 570 phantom 
für wat brauchsten den ganzen kram?^^


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

Bin ja mit meiner Freunding zurück.Habe das in Taschen aufgeteilt.Die 570er ware im Angebot.Billiger wär geschenkt^^.Einen 2500k behalte ich da mein System Juni komplett verkauft ist.Bastel mir dann einen Intel zusammen


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

und wat machste mit dem rest?
das ein oder andere könnt ich evtl auch gebrauchen^^


----------



## Nyuki (21. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*



Vaykir schrieb:


> und wat machste mit dem rest?
> das ein oder andere könnt ich evtl auch gebrauchen^^


 


Eine Handtasche vieleicht ? 

Eine Phantom 570 GTX wollte ich behalten,haben doch nur 1.28gb und nicht 3gb aber die ist mir zu laut unter last und zu langsam.Ein wenig Stromsparender gegenüber der Gigabyte 480 Soc aber sonst der letzte...!Den Rest, da sind meine Leute drüber hergefallen wie die Ameisen.
Die 570GTX schenke ich meinem Onkel,der mir eh dafür Geld gibt wie ich ihn kenne.


----------



## Vaykir (21. April 2011)

*AW: Secure-Erase für SSDs schädlich?*

ohh.. dann bliebt ja gar nix mehr für mich


----------

